# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Droog haar en plakken schilfertjes

## christel1

Even een vraagje, 
Ik heb heel droog haar en eigenlijk wordt mijn haar nooit vettig. 
Nu heb ik last van een grote schilfervlek in mijn haar en dit jeukt verschrikkelijk en als ik eraan krab dan zit ik wel op mijn huid dus en ziet die bloedrood en bloedt soms ook en komt het haar los met wortel en alles. 
Heb dit nogal gehad maar toen was het stressgebonden, nu heb ik geen stress maar er toch heel veel last van. 
Kent er iemand een goeie shampoo en balsem voor dit probleem of moet ik er mee naar de dermatoloog want het irriteert me verschrikkelijk. 
Dank u 
Christel1  :Mad:

----------

